# REvell '77 Chevy Monte Carlo



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

'77 Monte in Lime Pearl


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That turned out very nice.
and in an unusual color scheme too.
Looks seventies to me.
Nice job & great looking model!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That looks great. Reminds me of the Montes back in the day that looked just like that.
Chris


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! My friend had a black '74 Monte and it was cool!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

My friends Hot sister had a dark green 77 Monte. She used to let him take it out cruising. That was a great car and I even wanted one.

One day a block over from my house a guy pulled away from the curb right into us as we were passing by.

Tried to blame us for it too. Anyway once the car was fixed we never had access to it again!

Max Bryant


----------



## kevman (Nov 21, 2006)

did you customize to make it an opening hood ? I love that modle I have hte lowrider one but use regular chevy wheels on it.


----------



## Ford_Toyota (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice. 


Ford Super Charger


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes I cut open the hood and added a bbc chevy.I also upgraded the suspension and dual exhausts!


----------



## 571502dr (Jan 6, 2010)

Is this an older kit, or is this one on the shelves? My mother-in-law has a 77 Monte and I would love to build this to look like her car. 

You did a great on the build. I love the color. It's really nice and clean.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It is a current kit.THe only weakness is the lack of engine an the hood is molded closed.Which i corrected!


----------

